# Champions League 03-04 November



## A_Skywalker (Oct 26, 2009)

03 Nov 19:45 AC Milan v Real Madrid 2.80 3.20 2.37   
03 Nov 19:45 Apoel Nicosia v FC Porto 5.75 3.50 1.57   
03 Nov 19:45 Atletico Madrid v Chelsea 3.50 3.25 2.00   
03 Nov 19:45 Bayern Munich v Bordeaux 1.75 3.40 4.33   
03 Nov 19:45 Besiktas v Wolfsburg 2.75 3.20 2.40   
03 Nov 19:45 Maccabi Haifa v Juventus 6.50 3.60 1.50  
03 Nov 19:45 Man Utd v CSKA Moscow 1.28 4.75 10.00   
03 Nov 19:45 Marseille v FC Zurich 1.25 5.00 11.00 
04 Nov 17:30 Rubin Kazan v Barcelona 6.50 4.00 1.44   
04 Nov 19:45 Arsenal v AZ 1.16 6.00 15.00 
04 Nov 19:45 Dynamo Kiev v Inter Milan 3.25 3.20 2.10  
04 Nov 19:45 Fiorentina v Debrecen 1.15 6.50 15.00  
04 Nov 19:45 Lyon v Liverpool 2.75 3.20 2.40   
04 Nov 19:45 Sevilla v VfB Stuttgart 1.44 3.75 7.50  
04 Nov 19:45 Standard Liege v Olympiakos 2.20 3.20 3.10 
04 Nov 19:45 Unirea Urziceni v Rangers 2.05 3.30 3.30


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 26, 2009)

Rubin Kazan v Barcelona 6.50 4.00 1.44 

 :lol: Didnt they learn ?


----------



## tina001 (Oct 27, 2009)

yes,thanks for sharing1


----------



## okosh (Oct 27, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Rubin Kazan v Barcelona 6.50 4.00 1.44
> 
> :lol: Didnt they learn ?



You betting on Kazan??...


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 27, 2009)

04 Nov 17:30 Rubin Kazan v Barcelona 6.50 4.00 1.44 

i am gonna bet on Barcelona, and i know i am gonna earn a lot in this match, they better win :ugeek:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the point betting on 1.44 favorite ?


----------



## okosh (Nov 1, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> What is the point betting on 1.44 favorite ?



Cos 44% return on my money in just a couple hours is a great return....Much better than a bank or any other type of legal investment...
If only I could find one 44% winner *every* day I'd be rich


----------



## free bet (Nov 2, 2009)

Milan at 2.80 looks wonderful m8


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 2, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> Milan at 2.80 looks wonderful m8



I disagree. Even though Real lost 4-0 to noones they are still better team and this is the Champions league.

Milan - Real Madrid
At San Siro Milan welcomes el galactico. Both teams are with 6 points and this match will decide which team will be 1st in the group. The form of the italians is good, they haven't lost 6 matches in a row now, while Real lost to who? I don't even remember their name but that doesn't matter for me. This is completely different match. Milan beat Real as guests, but let's take a close look at the statistics of that match. Real had 10 shots in goal, while Milan only 4. 13:3 corners for Real. And 62:38 ball possesion for Real. Clearly it was Real who lost the match by their mistakes. I think they will be highly motivated to win this match now.
it seems Cristiano Ronaldo will not play, but I think he will not be missed, because Real has players that can do the job without him. The odds suggest tight battle, but I think Real Madrid will win this.
Prediction: Real Madrid win
Bookie: Bet365 
Odds @2.70


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 2, 2009)

My other bet will be 

Bayern - Bordo

This will probably be the best match in terms of raw pleasure. At the moment Bordo are 1st with 7 points, 5 poiints for Juventus and Bayern with 4 points. This is must win match for Bayern if they want to keep their chances. Away from home the french doesn't have the same results like infront of their home crowd. Bayern will be motivated to return the favor for their loss against Bordo in the 1st match. Like I said a win here is very important.
Prediction: Bayern win


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 2, 2009)

Real Madrid? I wouldn't bet on them, Milan is starting to look like the team it was before, while Real is in little crisis. Although both teams won this weekend, Real is not in shape for important matches.


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 2, 2009)

Maccabi Haifa v Juventus
The israeli Maccabi plays Juve, as everyone else would see, Juventus are 1-2 classes above the israeli team. So far Maccabi didn't win any points in this group. In the Israel league they have 8 consecutive wins, but it justs shows how difficult it is to play against the biggest european clubs. Juventus is chased by Bayern so you can imagine how important is this match for them. I don't think Juventus will make a mistake here. Clearly a win with good odds of 1.6 at some bookmakers.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 2, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Real Madrid? I wouldn't bet on them, Milan is starting to look like the team it was before, while Real is in little crisis. Although both teams won this weekend, Real is not in shape for important matches.



Actually it could go eitherway, but as I stated in my preview you know who I believe more.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm also taking Besiktas over Wolfsburg with medium stake. Last bet.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 3, 2009)

I cant believe this, did the players of Bayern play in wheelchairs ?
Fucking whackos.


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 4, 2009)

ferguson cost me my money. but i was going to lose anyway chelsea was principal team


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2009)

What are you going to bet on todays champions league matches ?
I'm thinking of betting 1x on Rubin- Barcelona.


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 4, 2009)

i  have bet on banska bystrica. its 1.65. the game is starting in less than 2hrs. champions league- i m thinking olympiakos i more concerned with the kosice/banska bystrica.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2009)

How much will you put.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Standard Liege v Olympiakos* 

I have to recover from the bad day yesterday. I'll put as much as to guarantee winning back the losses from yesterday. 
In the first meeting between these two teams Standard lost the point in the last minutes.  Standard have big problems with injured players- Bolat, Dalma, Camagro, Defur, Mbokani and others. For the guests the following wont participate- Papadopolous, Maresca, Leonardo, Diogo. The gursts don't have a draw 11 matches now, but because of the injured players I think this match will end draw.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Lyon v Liverpool *

This will be probably the most interesting match of the round. Even better than Milan - Real.
But here this is deciding match for Liverpool. Only 3 points for Liverpool won against Debrecen and very hard. If they want to do something they have to win here first. Liverpool has 6 losses out of 7 matches, which is the worst result for them in 50 years! The last loss against Fullham put Benitez in a tight situation. If he lose this match he will probably have to leave Liverpool.
On the other side Lyon has 9 points of 3 matches and surely they won't miss to qualify for the next round. In the French league they have some losses, like against Nice 1:4. The match is more important for Liverpool, they have showed before they can raise the level when needed. 
I'm backing Liverpool for this one.


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 4, 2009)

i m thinking of betting $150 on olympiakos. last night traumatised me. thought the kocise/banka bystrica game was starting at 1430 SA time.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 4, 2009)

Says 17 30 here football-live-scores.php
but I don't know if this is local time or CET.


----------



## scottshapell (Nov 4, 2009)

lost my money, very upset for that.....


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 4, 2009)

how much and which team is responsible


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 4, 2009)

Phew, good that Juventus won, I am still thinking about Rubin, a little investment with lots of profit, it could be. A few hours left to think.


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 4, 2009)

Banska Bystrica has won against kosice. 2 nil. the odds were not put right kosice is at the bottom of the table but they made it look like it is the favorite whereas banska was third on the table. i don't know why they did it. i have seen many games like that i just needed guts. i have decided to play inter Milan. i just want to double my money


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 4, 2009)

To double your money?
Do you mean that you bet your entire bank on one match ?


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 5, 2009)

no i meant to double the money i have bet. if i m going to bet $100 i m looking at getting $200+ my $100.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 5, 2009)

Again 2 losses. The Champions league always has strange results.  :roll:


----------



## olivia (Dec 22, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> 03 Nov 19:45 AC Milan v Real Madrid 2.80 3.20 2.37
> 03 Nov 19:45 Apoel Nicosia v FC Porto 5.75 3.50 1.57
> 03 Nov 19:45 Atletico Madrid v Chelsea 3.50 3.25 2.00
> 03 Nov 19:45 Bayern Munich v Bordeaux 1.75 3.40 4.33
> ...


what is this????
i mean what i have to do?


----------

